# Upgrade from the GTI



## RaptorVW (May 28, 2021)

It was a sad day to give up my beloved 2017 GTI Autobahn, but I'm very excited to upgrade to this 2021 Atlas Highline with Trenton wheels. I forgot how nice a smooth comfortable ride is.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Congrats on the Atlas! 

It's no GTI, but appeals in its own way...


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

I think you will like the new Atlas. It is a nice machine. It looks to be almost the same color as your GTI, but the sky is grey in your photos, so I am not sure.

Speaking of the sky, what are those white spots? Is it actually snowing there? 😳 

🍺


----------



## RaptorVW (May 28, 2021)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I think you will like the new Atlas. It is a nice machine. It looks to be almost the same color as your GTI, but the sky is grey in your photos, so I am not sure.
> 
> Speaking of the sky, what are those white spots? Is it actually snowing there? 😳
> 
> 🍺


It is supposed to be the same colour but it is a bit lighter than the GTI was. Yes that is snow on May 28th in Ontario Canada....


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

RaptorVW said:


> It is supposed to be the same colour but it is a bit lighter than the GTI was. Yes that is snow on May 28th in Ontario Canada....


Incredible! The snow at the end of May, that is…  

Oh well, perhaps you got 4-Motion on the new Atlas.

🍺


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Sad day indeed… lol


----------



## PLF8593 (Feb 11, 2014)

Congrats man, that Atlas is slick. I went from my 3rd consecutive GTI (1 MK6 > 2 MK7s) to an Alltrack for the AWD, lift, and wagon utility. Next step for me is gonna be a 4Runner or similar in 5+ Years. I’d be keeping the Alltrack as a fun project car at that point, since I couldn’t live without a fun car and go to a 4Runner lol.

I love the Atlas honestly, I just couldn’t do the underpowered, outdated V6 on such a large machine. Give me a proven 3.0T from the Audi range and I’m in. I know I said I want a 4Runner which has an even older engine but I know how Toyota’s work, make the same thing for 20 years and never stop improving on design and manufacturing processes. It’s out of the ordinary for VW to make the same engine for so long, especially when I know that the current Gen 3 TSI’s are super reliable.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

PLF8593 said:


> Congrats man, that Atlas is slick. I went from my 3rd consecutive GTI (1 MK6 > 2 MK7s) to an Alltrack for the AWD, lift, and wagon utility. Next step for me is gonna be a 4Runner or similar in 5+ Years. I’d be keeping the Alltrack as a fun project car at that point, since I couldn’t live without a fun car and go to a 4Runner lol.
> 
> I love the Atlas honestly, I just couldn’t do the underpowered, outdated V6 on such a large machine. Give me a proven 3.0T from the Audi range and I’m in. I know I said I want a 4Runner which has an even older engine but I know how Toyota’s work, make the same thing for 20 years and never stop improving on design and manufacturing processes. It’s out of the ordinary for VW to make the same engine for so long, especially when I know that the current Gen 3 TSI’s are super reliable.


The standard engine in the Audi Q7 is the 2.0T (EA888 gen 3). The factory published 0 to 60 acceleration time is 6.9 seconds, with a top speed of 130. So I would not consider this to be underpowered. The Q7 is also offered with a 3.0T V6.

This 2.0T engine is now also available on the Atlas in most configurations (FWD and AWD). If you have not test driven an Atlas with this engine, you may be surprised. I ordered our 2021 Atlas shortly after it became available with the 2.0T and 4-Motion. Although the 3.6 VR6 looks more powerful on paper, this is not really accurate for every day driving. 

I live at high altitude, and the 2.0T is substantially faster than the 3.6 VR6. At elevations near sea level, the 2.0 turbo is only very slightly quicker than the naturally-aspirated VR6. Both engines use the same transmission and final drive ratio.

🍺


----------



## PLF8593 (Feb 11, 2014)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> The standard engine in the Audi Q7 is the 2.0T (EA888 gen 3). The factory published 0 to 60 acceleration time is 6.9 seconds, with a top speed of 130. So I would not consider this to be underpowered. The Q7 is also offered with a 3.0T V6.
> 
> This 2.0T engine is now also available on the Atlas in most configurations (FWD and AWD). If you have not test driven an Atlas with this engine, you may be surprised. I ordered our 2021 Atlas shortly after it became available with the 2.0T and 4-Motion. Although the 3.6 VR6 looks more powerful on paper, this is not really accurate for every day driving.
> 
> ...


True man I appreciate the input. Yeah I know all about the 2.0 having owned 2 cars with it lol. and I had considered that, if I got an Atlas, I’d likely swing for a 2.0T/4Mo model and throw an IS8 on it  I guess I’m just bored of a 2.0T since I’m so used to it, and would want a 3.0T just for the sake of moving to a higher displacement motor.

We’ll see what happens, maybe I’ll hit the lottery and throw a DAZA in my Alltrack😜


----------



## VipinLJ (Nov 5, 2013)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> This 2.0T engine is now also available on the Atlas in most configurations (FWD and AWD). If you have not test driven an Atlas with this engine, you may be surprised. I ordered our 2021 Atlas shortly after it became available with the 2.0T and 4-Motion. Although the 3.6 VR6 looks more powerful on paper, this is not really accurate for every day driving.
> 
> I live at high altitude, and the 2.0T is substantially faster than the 3.6 VR6. At elevations near sea level, the 2.0 turbo is only very slightly quicker than the naturally-aspirated VR6. Both engines use the same transmission and final drive ratio.
> 
> 🍺


I agree 100%. We test drove the VR6 and TSI back to back four times. I was shocked because I read the VR6 has more HP and TQ but it simply didn't feel that way. I had an A4 B9 with the 2.0TFSI and loved that car. The TSI feels similar (good power delivery with ample torque down low). It makes the Atlas CS feel lively too. My main grouse is the Aisin tranny. I wish it had a DSG or atleast a ZF. And I wish it didn't shift way too early in first and second. 
But yes. The 2.0T beats the 3.6 hands down. Only place the 3.6 shines is in the refinement and engine sound area.


----------



## RaptorVW (May 28, 2021)

PLF8593 said:


> Congrats man, that Atlas is slick. I went from my 3rd consecutive GTI (1 MK6 > 2 MK7s) to an Alltrack for the AWD, lift, and wagon utility. Next step for me is gonna be a 4Runner or similar in 5+ Years. I’d be keeping the Alltrack as a fun project car at that point, since I couldn’t live without a fun car and go to a 4Runner lol.
> 
> I love the Atlas honestly, I just couldn’t do the underpowered, outdated V6 on such a large machine. Give me a proven 3.0T from the Audi range and I’m in. I know I said I want a 4Runner which has an even older engine but I know how Toyota’s work, make the same thing for 20 years and never stop improving on design and manufacturing processes. It’s out of the ordinary for VW to make the same engine for so long, especially when I know that the current Gen 3 TSI’s are super reliable.


Unfortunately I made the decision to get the VR6 as we are planning on doing some light towing. I did not even test drive the 2.0 as I did not think it was the right choice for me. I'm hoping I made the right decision.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

RaptorVW said:


> Unfortunately I made the decision to get the VR6 as we are planning on doing some light towing. I did not even test drive the 2.0 as I did not think it was the right choice for me. I'm hoping I made the right decision.


If you are towing, the 3.6 VR6 is the right choice. It will tow up to 5000 lbs. with the appropriate towing package. The 2.0T can only tow up to 2000 lbs., which does not leave much capacity for anything more than a really small trailer.

🍺


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> If you are towing, the 3.6 VR6 is the right choice. It will tow up to 5000 lbs. with the appropriate towing package. The 2.0T can only tow up to 2000 lbs., which does not leave much capacity for anything more than a really small trailer.
> 
> 🍺


I typically do not like to quote my own posts, but I want to clarify a possible point of confusion. The 2000 lb. towing capacity is not due to a weakness of the 2.0T engine, but rather its lack of availability with the towing package. Many (but not all) of the VR6 Atlas models have the 5000 lb. towing package incuded.

It is my understanding that the Atlas 3.6 VR6 towing package includes an auxiliary transmission cooler, as well as enhanced engine cooling. This is what enables the 5000 lb. towing capacity. I was told the 2.0T engine in the Atlas has a large turbo intercooler, which takes up the space needed for the towing enhancements. Incidentally, the Audi Q7 with the 2.0T engine has an optional towing capacity of 4400 lbs.

🍺


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Agree that there need to be some adjustments with Atlas build, in Europe 2.0TSI and 2.0TDI engines with Haldex have the towing capacity rated around 2,2 tons thats 4400 lb within normal sedans/kombis.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RaptorVW said:


> It was a sad day to give up my beloved 2017 GTI Autobahn, but I'm very excited to upgrade to this 2021 Atlas Highline with Trenton wheels. I forgot how nice a smooth comfortable ride is.
> View attachment 93347


Upsize you mean 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaptorVW (May 28, 2021)

TablaRasa said:


> Upsize you mean
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Upsize indeed!


----------

